# Cheap, quick centershot calibrator



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

I got this idea from the one Kenny Parson uses in the video here. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTTd3jYEd_Q Mine works slightly differently but it's the same principle. Took me about 30 min to build and cost nothing due to scrounging pieces around the shop.

I found my centershot had been off by 3/8" and I had adjusted the windage on my sight to compensate. Now it's centered and my sight's where it should be.

I quick-epoxied the small dowel onto the larger one after first drilling the rod hole and the screw hole in the large one. Bent the rod in the vise, slid a faucet washer on it, slid the rod into the large dowel, put the screw in and was done. I ground a flat end on the screw so it would hold the rod better.

Cut the rod long so you can adjust it to fit whatever hole in your riser you need to use. The rod should go all the way through the large dowel. I cut mine too short. You put the small dowel in a riser hole, as close to the top as possible and the large dowel works as a stop as well as holding the rod. The area around the riser hole you're using has to be parallel with the string and not angled.

Slide the faucet washer so it touches the side of the arrow facing you. (photo 2) Then rotate the calibrator around and see if there's a gap (or overlap) between the washer and the front of your arrow (photo 3). Be sure to hold the large "stop" dowel tight against your riser while doing all this. If there's a gap or overlap, all you have to do is loosen the windage on your rest and move it over until the gap/overlap is gone and tighten it back down.

I could have added a fender washer on the backside that screwed tight up against the riser but decided not to because the riser and sight got in the way and I couldn't actually rotate the calibrator. I had to pull it out a little bit in order to rotate it. I taped everything up to take the photo which is why it looks like it's fastened on.

One of these days I'm going to make a cheap, quick laser version, the plans are in my head but that's down the road a ways. I'll post photos when it's done.


----------



## peter94506 (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice job. I like that design.:thumbs_up


----------



## NW.Iowan (Jul 28, 2006)

i like !!


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

very nice. great job


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Very good


----------



## wbhinton (May 6, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice Job and that is something that this section is for!!!!


----------



## Faxxxy (Jun 7, 2009)

That is totally cool!! You did a fine job!

The one he uses in that video is made by Golden Key. If you keep an eye on ebay you can sometimes find them for about $15. 

I did the totally nerdy thing and clamped my bow into my father-in-laws mill in his machine shop. I leveled everything up and then used the gauges on the mill to spec out the arrow. 

My center shot is within just a few thousandths depending on the arrow.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Well, thanks everyone! I really appreciate the complements! Glad to share a simple solution that probably anyone could build.


----------



## DrumdudeLarry (Mar 22, 2008)

Perfect!


----------



## Archerynut008 (Jul 1, 2009)

I like. Simple and effective


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

Very nice, straight forward, retains the same center of radius, and is easy to use.

I also saw the video and was going to make the same device as it makes a lot of sense the way it is designed. Instead, because I didn't have the rod stock, I made a similar device using a 1/8"X1/2"X13" length of aluminum flat stock. After bending the piece 90°, 3" from one end, I hold the long flat section against the riser to make the measurements. Either using an "O-ring", or a mark on a piece of masking tape on the short leg, will do the trick.


----------



## nthewild (Jul 6, 2006)

why do old tools like this get overlooked. it is so simple, so why should there ever be a replacement for a device like this. thanks for bringing light back to something that everyone should know about


----------



## Xiisign (Jan 23, 2008)

Now thats sweet, I have been looking for this on the internet because Kenny told me he could not find this tool for sale anymore(thought I might get lucky). Great job.


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

nice one


----------



## peter94506 (Mar 14, 2009)

nthewild said:


> why do old tools like this get overlooked. it is so simple, so why should there ever be a replacement for a device like this.


Because fricken lasers are more high tech. Only thing is they cost $150 bucks. Sometimes simple is better as in this case.


----------



## tennbowhunter (Feb 26, 2009)

*good design*

Nice job!! It is built on the KISS method. "Keep it simple stupid" Theres no reason it wont do a very good job.:smile:


----------

